#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  How to download JEE Mains Admit Card 2017?

## vinod gairola

Candidates should visit the official website or the direct link provided below.

1. The homepage will be displayed.
2. Click on JEE Main Admit Card 2017.
3. Enter required details in the provided fields.
4. Click on submit button.
5. The admit card will appear on the screen.
6. Download/Take a printout and carry to the examination.


Source: http://jeemain.nic.in/





  Similar Threads: JEE Main 2017 Admit Card Printed Wrong Exam Centre JEE Mains 2015 Admit Card Download

----------

